# Lifetime alignment at Firestone



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I had.just looked up this on Firestone website. They offer lifetime alignment for $199 . You can come in every 6000 miles.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

So every 2 months???
Best part is if it applies to after you have had your control arms replaced as well as CVs and etc


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Firestone went out of business here in Utah.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> I had.just looked up this on Firestone website. They offer lifetime alignment for $199 . You can come in every 6000 miles.


unless something wears out ? check into that . your car only needs this service with repairs or when parts are worn and need to be serviced . here i expect to spend 40 to 50 on this service . the mechanic will put it onto the machine and then click before measurements he never straighten the steering wheel . he centers the wheel and clicks print on the specks. charges you for the work. 
many people get this service with new tires it never needs it but its pretended to be done to get the cash. 
in a car life time i estimate it needing 1 alignment every 70k miles tie rods replaced so on.
edit i trained techs to do the alignment even if it was all green meaning its in specks. i told them it could always be a bit better .
1 tech out of 4 would not charge the customer if it were green. that is there decision . working in that field i taught them to always get your pay check green. i know a lot of those trainees banking the cash !


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Firestone went out of business here in Utah.


They have a lot of shops in Southern California.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Make sure you take off all Uber and Lyft stickers on your car if you do. 
Otherwise it can be a $200 one time alignment if they don't allow commercial vehicles.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberLAguy said:


> They have a lot of shops in Southern California.


At least three Firestones have shut down within a ten mile radius of where I live, possibly four. I know, I used to deliver to them.

OTOH, if you use the alignment service twice it's paid for itself and anything above that is icing on the cake.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Also check out Groupon. You can get 4 wheel alignments for $50 at some places.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Searching I found Firestone as low as $120 and $150 normal sale price in the past
Pep Boys also has Lifetime Wheel Alignment $149.99 (with $30 off coupon)

But many people don't trust Firestone or Pep Boys
Also only for factory spec alignment and 6 months 6,000miles, but others have done 2 months.

You could bring in coffee and donuts so they mechanics are nicer.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I just align them myself. I have a laser tool that attaches to the front wheels. This works for a car that is a strut-type front end. Where the only alignment adjustment is toe. This wouldn't work for everybody, but it works for me.

It seems like you're sinking a lot of money into your new car, or is it just me?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> I had.just looked up this on Firestone website. They offer lifetime alignment for $199 . You can come in every 6000 miles.


I got 3 years for less than 140, from Just tires.. they are Goodyear, testing new concept.
Got tires from them also
80,000 miles with warranty , tire rotation balance, allignment all at one place&#128536;
Also make sure warranty is not void if you do some shock/ struts and other work. Sometimes
they will void it, if you don't give them the business


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

If you plan to drive 100000 miles more your car, how often should you do Alignment?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> If you plan to drive 100000 miles more your car, how often should you do Alignment?


Ymmv. Depends on your driving conditions and your car. I did an alignment after doing the control arms on my last car then ran it 120000 miles.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

mbd said:


> I got 3 years for less than 140, from Just tires.. they are Goodyear, testing new concept.
> Got tires from them also
> 80,000 miles with warranty , tire rotation balance, allignment all at one place&#128536;
> Also make sure warranty is not void if you do some shock/ struts and other work. Sometimes
> they will void it, if you don't give them the business


Thanks for the tip. I see that Just Tires has many shops in southern California.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So every 2 months???
> Best part is if it applies to after you have had your control arms replaced as well as CVs and etc


Hahah speak for yourself, I'd be back every 2-3 weeks.... They'd begin to hate me...hahaha I'm sure they have a NO commercial vehicle clause in there somewhere....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> If you plan to drive 100000 miles more your car, how often should you do Alignment?


129,000 miles.
No alignment.
No need.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 129,000 miles.
> No alignment.
> No need.


If you don't hit any curb, pot holes, or change any suspension parts, you're correct.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

What we really need is a lifetime bi-weekly tire rotation service.
I rotate my tires myself every 2 weeks. Gets kind of old but you got to do it every 5k miles.
On my winter studless snow tires I rotate every 1k miles.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Firestone will cost $200 for lifetime alignment without Tire Rotation

Pep Boys will do it for $180 including tire rotation.

Just Tires will do it for $179 with tire rotation, but only three years, one time transferable..

I felt like Just Tires are more honest when I talked to them .


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Firestone will cost $200 for lifetime alignment without Tire Rotation
> 
> Pep Boys will do it for $180 including tire rotation.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to ask if they allow Commercial vehicles like Uber and Lyft drivers?
Curious if one does?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Iann said:


> Did you happen to ask if they allow Commercial vehicles like Uber and Lyft drivers?
> Curious if one does?


I would just remove the trade dresses. I told them i drive 5000-10000 miles a month


----------

